# New Hughes Scholarship from RTS



## SolamVeritatem (Oct 7, 2016)

All,

I am really officially on haitus from public posting on the PB, but I felt like this bit of information was worthy enough to break it just for a moment. This morning I received an email from my pastor about a new scholarship that RTS was offering called the Hughes Scholarship. It is part of the Hughes Initiative for Pastoral Excellence, and more information and details about the scholarship can be found at the below link:

http://rts.edu/site/financialaid/hughes.aspx

I would imagine that this type of information would be useful to folks who find themselves in situations similar to our dear brother who was the OP of the following thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthr...-Career-for-Seminary-Supporting-a-Family-of-5

Ok, blessings to all, and back to hibernation for me...

In Him,

Craig


----------

